# comment augmenter le signal wifi reçu ?



## roberto14 (13 Mai 2009)

J'ai accès à un réseau wifi ( box neuf-sfr de mon voisin ) dont j'ai la clé.L'airport de mon Macbook capte le signal mais il est faible et fluctuant. Comment puis-je augmenter ce signal afin d'avoir une liaison fiable?
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

D'une manière générale, il n'y a que six solutions :
- rapprocher l'adaptateur Wifi (le Mac) du point d'accès (la box) en évitant les obstacles métalliques entre les deux,
- réorienter au mieux l'antenne de l'adaptateur Wifi vers le point d'accès,
- réorienter au mieux l'antenne du point d'accès Wifi vers l'adaptateur,
- utiliser un répétiteur (passif ou actif) ou un routeur Wifi entre l'adaptateur et le point d'accès,
- mettre un réflecteur sur l'antenne de l'adaptateur Wifi afin d'augmenter son gain et sa directivité,
- mettre un réflecteur sur l'antenne du point d'accès Wifi afin d'augmenter son gain et sa directivité.

Dans le cas d'un ordinateur portable sur lequel l'antenne Wifi n'est pas accessible, les premiers points peuvent être plus facilement être mis en pratique que les derniers, qui sont quasi-irréalisables.


----------



## r e m y (13 Mai 2009)

Il peut aussi abattre le mur qui sépare son appartement de celui du voisin!


----------



## marc-book (13 Mai 2009)

bonjour 

Je crois que le record de distance en wifi est de l'ordre de 350 km


----------

